# N2A card problems



## ezekielguy86 (Dec 14, 2011)

I bought my wife a n2a card from amazon for my wife for christmas. I put the card in and everything works except the market. I message keeps coming up saying google talk authentication failed. What do I do to fix this. I got this thing not to have to do all the work and headache I did putting android on my touchpad. Please help anyway you can. thanks

By the way I can go into the market and view it like you normally could but if I go to view my apps a server error (retry) message pops up. If I try and download a app I get a "error downloading" message


----------



## bobstro (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you call the seller or N2A for help? After all, the only reason to pay them is for that support. It's little effort to learn to do it yourself, otherwise.

Sorry, I'm not familiar with N2A. Happy to help you roll your own CM bootable card, though!


----------



## n2ative (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Zeke,
To resolve this issue, please follow the instructions in this tutorial from out website at www.n2acards.com

http://www.n2acards.com/uploads/default/files/market_apps_not_downloading.pdf

At our website, you will find many helpful articles, a very active member forum and a Tech Support crew standing by.

There are always a few issues at start-up and we anticipate helping you resolve them as quickly as possible.


----------

